# Cargador de Bateria de Litio



## Bene (Mar 18, 2006)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro, y viendo la gente que hay no pude evitar meter esta pregunta, que hace tiempo no consigo que alguien me responda.
Tengo una bateria de litio de aproximadamente 3.4v y de 700mha. Mi intención es cargarla  desde el puerto usb, pero no pude encotrar datos que me especifique que tengo que tener en cuenta para cargar este tipo de bateria  (cual es le voltaje de entrada ideal, la corriente maxima de carga, etc) 
¿Alguien tiene idea de esto?
¡o que tengo que tener en cuenta a la hora de cargar una bateria, sin importa de que esten hechas?


Muchas gracia


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 18, 2006)

Hola Bene, aqui tienes una pagina sobre las baterias ,suerte un saludo

Batería de ion de litio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Bene (Mar 29, 2006)

gracias por la página.


----------

